# x-ray disc showing no files on it



## rrjacks88 (Jul 28, 2015)

I received a disc from the hospital, which they said has files on it using DICOM Reader system. I have searched relentlessly on how to open this disc on my computer, running Windows 7. The hospital even sent over directions on how to open the "viewer.exe" on the disc. The problem is that when I insert the disc into the cd-drive it shows no files on the disc. I have downloaded MicroDicom and it shows "no DICOM files" on the disc. You can see on the back where files have been burnt to the disk and this disk was successfully opened on a different computer (I do not know the OS), but shows no files. I have also changed settings to show hidden files and still nothing.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> and this disk was successfully opened on a different computer


 whos computer ?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> The problem is that when I insert the disc into the cd-drive it shows no files on the disc.


I mean no disrespect, but I must clarify something. Is the disk a CD or DVD? And the drive being used? I realize those terms are often used interchangeably to mean the same thing, but a 'CD-drive' cannot read a DVD.


----------



## rrjacks88 (Jul 28, 2015)

The computer identifies it as a DVD RW. The hospital put a print-your-own-label over it, so I can't see what the actual disc says. The other computer that successfully opened was the home computer of an attorney in the office. He doesn't know what OS he has, but says "new within the last 3 years".


----------



## rrjacks88 (Jul 28, 2015)

It is the CD-ROM drive on the computer. On the drive it says "RW DVD+R DL" and "DVD Multi Recorder R DL", so I assume it is capable of reading DVDs.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On X-Ray discs, there is a program in the list of files on the disc, you need to run the program to view the X-Rays. 
If you can't see any files, make sure you have *Show Hidden Files and Folders *checked. Hidden Files and Folders - Show or Hide - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## rrjacks88 (Jul 28, 2015)

I guess you didn't read my post. I already changed settings to show hidden files and folders. My computer does not seem to be able to recognize the program that they used. The hospital forwarded information to us on how to open it and said that they use "DICOM Reader to download the images to the CD." I have downloaded two different DICOM programs and neither were able to find anything on the disk. I am trying to find out what I need to do so that my Windows 7 computer is able to recognize the program and/or files that are on the disk.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a common situation with the propitiatory programs they use for XRays and MRI scans. I've encountered it, but the disc always showed content although not open-able on my machines. If you have a doctor friend, see if it opens in their office. If not, the disc might have been erased after viewing or is "totaled".


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As it was readable on another computer, I'd suspect an issue with your drive, or the format of the disc. If it is an RW disc, it may be using a "Live File System" format which your computer doesn't support.

> Which CD or DVD format should I use? - Windows Help

This was a big issue years ago, when different burning programs used their own/different file writing versions. This is only an issue with discs meant to be able add/remove files. If a disc is mastered, this is all moot.


Anyway, as you aren't seeing the files on the disc, it's a format/readability issue, not a software (to open the files issue). You have to be able to see the files before you worry about how to open them.


----------

